# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  The Alone Mantra Technique

## Solarflare

*The Alone Mantra Technique*


This is a MILD technique which I thought of during a MILD. It works kinda like in the picture. I have onlly tried this technique for 1 day and i have yet to get any results, but I'll try for more days and with more effort and I'll hope it'll give me the results i want  :smiley: 

*Mantras:*
This technique requires you to use 2 mantras. So pick 2. make one the one that you really want and the other as one you want but is more of a second priority. We will call these first priority and second priority mantras.

_Example:_
If you want dream recall first before you begin lucid dreaming,  your mantras might be ''remember my dreams'' and ''I lucid dream tonight''
_tip: never ever use the word ''will'' in your mantras. It implies 'future' and you wont get as good results._ 

*The technique:*

1) Pick 2 mantras that you will be using for the night (If you say mantras throughout the day, say your second priority mantra *ONLY*. Or pick another mantra you will not be using throughout the night.)
2) Go to bed
3) Say your second priority mantra *only*, you will say the other one later 
_tip: Don't focus on the mantra, just say it without really putting all of your attention on it._
4) now that you have said your second priority mantra quite a lot of times, say your first priority mantra, only once, with all of your attention focused on saying that mantra, then go back to your first mantra until you fall asleep. Its as simple as that. 

*Why i Think it Works*
Now, i am not some brain specialist or Psychologist, but i think this technique works because While you are saying your first mantra, The other one is in your mind, then when you said your second mantra and go back to your first, its still on your mind, more than the one you are currently saying. So when you sleep, both of the mantras are on your mind.

This technique works like the picture, there are more grey marbles, but you notice the blue marble more. Kinda like the mantras. You say one more, but you notice the alone one. 

Happy Dreaming, and post results/ comments/ questions here  :wink2:

----------


## yuppie11975

Nice, I'll try  :smiley:

----------


## myCelia

Interesting, it worked. I've had a dream recall dry spell the past few weeks so that was my primary mantra (second being to have a lucid dream). I recalled three dreams last night. I'll reverse the mantras tonight. While I've been having classic OBEs since January, I've yet to become lucid within my dreams. Thanks for sharing the technique!  :smiley:

----------


## Solarflare

> Interesting, it worked. I've had a dream recall dry spell the past few weeks so that was my primary mantra (second being to have a lucid dream). I recalled three dreams last night. I'll reverse the mantras tonight. While I've been having classic OBEs since January, I've yet to become lucid within my dreams. Thanks for sharing the technique!



thanks for posting results  :smiley: 





> Nice, I'll try



please post results  :wink2:

----------


## Avalanche

Why would this work better then just focusing on the one mantra? Surely that would be less complicated and easier to absorb than saying one and focusing on another at the same time? The one you are saying would either erase the other one you are thinking, and when you switch you will undermine saying the other one.

Why not just have a mantra saying you are able to lucid dream every night and be done with it?

----------


## Solarflare

> Why would this work better then just focusing on the one mantra? Surely that would be less complicated and easier to absorb than saying one and focusing on another at the same time? The one you are saying would either erase the other one you are thinking, and when you switch you will undermine saying the other one.
> 
> Why not just have a mantra saying you are able to lucid dream every night and be done with it?



Because its like a 2 in 1 package. Its easy and simple to do and you get both results. Mantras dont give me fast results like this one because my first priority mantra was 'i remember my dreams' and ta da, i remembered 4 dreams.

----------


## Avalanche

I would have to think that that was only placebo, much like myCelia's attempt.

I would think that tonight you and her will not have the same results as last night, or at the very best you will have the same results, but slowly dwindling as the nights go by. That's how most of my endeavors ended, doing well first off, and then going slowly down until I gave up afterwards.

I wish you luck though, but I don't have hope.

----------


## Zoth

I think if this works is due the relation. Since the plan is repeating two mantras, at different rates, the package will be:

- You go to a store wanting to buy oranges, but also apples
- You search and walk and find and buy the oranges
- You remember you want to buy apples as well

Would you reckon it could work like this example?

----------


## Avalanche

I can understand that, but why not just associate the mantra with something in your dreams, like a dreamsign? If you are wanting a mantra to be remembered in a dream, why associate it with another one?

----------


## Choi

No one can even explain why mantras work in the first place or even lucidity for that matter, so why do you argue about what mantra technique that works the best ?

Ok not argue, but you get what I mean  :smiley: 

Great that people still trying to come up with "new" techniques though.

Just try it and if it works .. great for you  :wink2: 

Now I am going to bed and are going to kill my ears with static noise. Good night!

----------


## Supernova

Very interesting idea.  So you basically go on with the one mantra, just glossing over it, then shock your mind into attention with one forceful statement right in the middle; hoping that one will stand out more, and be more effective than normal, in contrast.  I'll definitely have to give this a try.

----------


## Solarflare

> I would have to think that that was only placebo, much like myCelia's attempt.
> 
> I would think that tonight you and her will not have the same results as last night, or at the very best you will have the same results, but slowly dwindling as the nights go by. That's how most of my endeavors ended, doing well first off, and then going slowly down until I gave up afterwards.
> 
> I wish you luck though, but I don't have hope.



well thats highly negative, and you know very well that wont get you anywhere when it comes to lucid dreaming

----------


## Avalanche

Not negative, doubtful. I am doubtful in things I'm not sure will work, and I don't do things I'm not sure will work.

----------


## Solarflare

> Not negative, doubtful. I am doubtful in things I'm not sure will work, and I don't do things I'm not sure will work.



well, wouldnt you rather get a possible 1 lucid dream with this method if its a placebo instead of not trying because it could be a placebo?

----------


## Avalanche

Placebo would get me a quick fix at best, one lucid. I have even more doubt that placebo's will lead to more lucids. Only the right way will lead to a lucid. That's not saying this won't be a good way.

----------


## Solarflare

ok i see what you mean  ::D:

----------


## Darkmatters

> well, wouldnt you rather get a possible 1 lucid dream with this method if its a placebo instead of not trying because it could be a placebo?



... He only wants to do sure things - let him pay his taxes and die in peace!!   :Cheeky:

----------


## rynkrt3

> Not negative, doubtful. I am doubtful in things I'm not sure will work, and I don't do things I'm not sure will work.



How about this.  

Try it, if it works great.
If it doesn't, fine, move on.

----------


## Avalanche

I do not wish to experience hope and then have it dashed cruelly 3 days later. Not again. So many things I have tried, and tried in earnest. New methods, tests, old methods, most have lead to nothing, only a few I still do. And yet I barely feel any closer than the day I started 6 months ago. I don't want to try something else out before it is tested further and people get real experiences from them.

----------


## rynkrt3

> I do not wish to experience hope and then have it dashed cruelly 3 days later. Not again. So many things I have tried, and tried in earnest. New methods, tests, old methods, most have lead to nothing, only a few I still do. And yet I barely feel any closer than the day I started 6 months ago. I don't want to try something else out before it is tested further and people get real experiences from them.



It wouldn't matter if you tried it anyway, your full of doubt.

----------


## yuppie11975

You kind of piss me off solarflare.
With your "tip" about not saying will.
Normally my mantras are: "I will deild/recall/dild/ tonight" Or "I will have a lucid dream" 
"I DEILD tonight" is not literate, and it irritates me when I have to say my mantras without will now. 
I don't agree that will refers to future, because I specified "tonight" in my mantra.
Even though I don't believe will is negative, it's now in my mind, and wrecks my mantra. 
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH D:

----------


## Solarflare

> You kind of piss me off solarflare.
> With your "tip" about not saying will.
> Normally my mantras are: "I will deild/recall/dild/ tonight" Or "I will have a lucid dream" 
> "I DEILD tonight" is not literate, and it irritates me when I have to say my mantras without will now. 
> I don't agree that will refers to future, because I specified "tonight" in my mantra.
> Even though I don't believe will is negative, it's now in my mind, and wrecks my mantra. 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH D:



 ::evil:: 

i'm lucid dreaming tonight
Im deilding tonight

----------


## yuppie11975

DUDE, "I am" reffers to current tense.
I can't believe you wrote a tip about not using "will" because it's future tense, and now you're trying to give me a mantra with another "incorrect tense"

----------


## Solarflare

T_T

I lucid dream  :Mad:

----------


## yuppie11975

Which brings me back to my previous statement, it's illiterate, and it bothers me.

----------


## Avalanche

Lay off him a bit yuppie, it's just grammar. If it get's the message across then it works. You still understand it, what you are trying to get into your head. It's not like the mantra was a lot of key words like "dream tonight mantra lucid me". That would be a stupid mantra. But if it's "I lucid dream tonight" then it means tonight, you lucid dream. Your mind thinks tonight, and then lucid dream, and puts two and two together.

----------


## Wraith500000

I tried this last night, and.. It works!! I wanted to remember my dream and as a second choice have a lucid and so this is generally what happened.

I was on a mission to the moon for NASA(I would assume. I didn't have that detail in the dream) and I was standing outside the lunar lander in a red uniform of sorts and wearing the helmet that is more like a glass fishbowl that the astronauts were wearing in Apollo 13(the movie) then the actual helmet one would wear. Anyway I walked a little of the way away from(convoluted sequence of words lol :smiley: ) the lander when I could feel air leaking from my suit/uniform from the zipper and so covered it with my finger as I ran back to get the actual suit I was supposed to wear. Now this is were I should have realized that it was a dream because I spent at least 20 minutes of dream time trying to hook the oxygen up to my new helmet and ran out of air around 5 min. And so was holding my breath the whole time. Lol anyway at some point a new guy showed up and he couldn't breath because we had earlier misplaced(remember this percieved belief about what happened) the breather attachment so I went back in time turned into a girl(odd this lol) and stole the original breather(time loop/paradox thing. Awesome as I like time paradoxes) anyway he got the breather and then that is where I start to lose recollection. I have trouble lucid dreaming as I already am in totall control of my dreams. If it starts to turn bad and scary I will make it better if I want to go down a specific hallway I will. What is annoying is that I have absolutely no idea that these are dreams when having them(usually) so it isn't that I need to become lucid it is that I need to become lucid that I am lucid.  :smiley: 

Thanks,
Wraith500000

----------


## Solarflare

Woh  ::D: 

thanks for posting  :wink2:

----------


## Wraith500000

Your welcome.

----------


## Avalanche

Placebo.

Do it again and I will be convinced and will try it mysELF.

AND YES, MY CAPS LOCK JUST BROKE.

----------


## Solarflare

O:

and we all heard you the first time :/

 ::lol::

----------


## rynkrt3

> Placebo.
> 
> Do it again and I will be convinced and will try it mysELF.
> 
> AND YES, MY CAPS LOCK JUST BROKE.



You annoy me.

----------


## Avalanche

> You annoy me.



And to you as well.
Either say it or don't say anything.

----------


## Wraith500000

[Begin Quote]
Placebo.

Do it again and I will be convinced and will try it mysELF.

AND YES, MY CAPS LOCK JUST BROKE.
[End Quote]


Ok, I shall. I couldn't do it last night because I stayed up to late and had to get up at 7 and needed my sleep. In the end I only got 2 1/2 hours of sleep.  :Sad:  so hopefully I will remember to do it tonight.(I am in school after 5/6 years of homeschooling, very tiring) 

Thanks,
Wraith500000

I have no issue to someone asking for repeatable evidence and will gladly gather data. I would just like to point out that some things work for some people and not so for others. This could be one of them. I don't see why if it doesn't work again it must be a placebo. Also if you haven't done it yourself how can you call it a placebo?

----------


## Avalanche

A placebo is when you believe in something so much it works on some level. For instance if you read a random topic and everyone in it said they got a lucid that night from doing whatever was in the topic, then you would believe it would give you a lucid. You would go to bed with that belief, that "knowing" you would succeed, and odds are you would, through placebo. But that doesn't make it work if it won't, and so the next night or whenever it will fail, and you are left wondering why.

Now if this works for a few days afterwards and keeps going, then it can't be placebo, it actually works. That's what I'm waiting for. I'm not "hurr, this is new, I'm don't think it's going to work, therefore every success is placebo", I'm monitoring this and everyone's attempts to see if it works before putting my time into it. There are loads of people on DV, ready to try new things. I'm already trying out two new techniques myself, I'm not going to take another on board unless some people here can confirm it works.

----------


## Solarflare

> And to you as well.
> *Either say it or don't say anything*.



you dont have to say its a placebo over and over again

because a) you could be wrong
b) it might hinder our progress

so just keep it to yourself kay?  :smiley:

----------


## rynkrt3

> A placebo is when you believe in something so much it works on some level. For instance if you read a random topic and everyone in it said they got a lucid that night from doing whatever was in the topic, then you would believe it would give you a lucid. You would go to bed with that belief, that "knowing" you would succeed, and odds are you would, through placebo. But that doesn't make it work if it won't, and so the next night or whenever it will fail, and you are left wondering why.
> 
> Now if this works for a few days afterwards and keeps going, then it can't be placebo, it actually works. That's what I'm waiting for. I'm not "hurr, this is new, I'm don't think it's going to work, therefore every success is placebo", I'm monitoring this and everyone's attempts to see if it works before putting my time into it. There are loads of people on DV, ready to try new things. I'm already trying out two new techniques myself, I'm not going to take another on board unless some people here can confirm it works.



DO NOT COME ON SOMEONE ELSES THREAD SCREAMING "PLACEBO, PLACEBO" UNTIL YOU HAVE TRIED IT.  Ignorant shit.

----------


## Wristblade56

> Which brings me back to my previous statement, it's illiterate, and it bothers me.



I lucid dream every night?

----------


## Ace19

Thanks Solarflare! I'm unsure if it was you're technique, but i think by just trying it i had an LD. I was trying to improve my dream recall with this, and i ended up with an LD recalled, 2 non-lucids, and a fragment!

----------


## Avalanche

> DO NOT COME ON SOMEONE ELSES THREAD SCREAMING "PLACEBO, PLACEBO" UNTIL YOU HAVE TRIED IT.  Ignorant shit.



Calm the fuck down man, jesus christ.

Listen, how was I screaming PLACEBO all over this thread? I never said it wasn't go to work or I hoped it didn't work or everyone who tried it was going to fail.
I thought about my post earlier and yes, I agree, it was a little ignorant of me to just point that out.

But holy fuck calm down mate, overkill.

And I do expect an apology for that.

----------


## Solarflare

> Thanks Solarflare! I'm unsure if it was you're technique, but i think by just trying it i had an LD. I was trying to improve my dream recall with this, and i ended up with an LD recalled, 2 non-lucids, and a fragment!



thanks for posting your progress with the technique  :smiley: 





> DO NOT COME ON SOMEONE ELSES THREAD SCREAMING "PLACEBO, PLACEBO" UNTIL YOU HAVE TRIED IT.  Ignorant shit.



calm the fuck down :/

----------


## Avalanche

^^^ Yes thank you! Someone else agrees.

And btw for me to keep saying that that ones guy's success was only placebo so far was wrong of me. I know I can say what I feel but saying it over and over again is wrong. I still hope this technique, like every other technique, works out and everyone doing it get's an increased amount of lucids.

----------


## Wraith500000

I tried this last night but since I only had 2 1/2 hours of sleep last night I fell asleep in the middle of repeating the secondary want. As a consequence I remember my dream plot only vaguely and the dream is fairly hazy. So this time I will try and stick thru the process tonight. So hopefully tomorrow we will know if this is a technique that could work for more then a few people.

Thanks,
Wraith500000

----------


## Taffy

Things are a bit chaotic on this thread, aren't they? Anyway, I like the idea and I may try it. The logic behind it is intriguing, and even if you disagree, at least it does have logic. A lot of threads claiming to have "new techniques" are just old rehashes (and sometimes identical copies) of the basic techniques. Yes, this builds off of a MILD, but it has an interesting spin.

Now, who's to say MILD isn't just one huge placebo? Even if solarflare's technique is a placebo, underneath the surface it's a MILD, which is a technique that's been tried and true. Therefore it should work, shouldn't it?

Edit: I was also thinking that maybe you really need that first priority mantra to stick in your head. Like, after repeating the second priority one around ten times or so, say the first priority one, then say the second priority mantra a few more times and repeat. To really get it to stick, maybe making sure it's the last one you say. But that's just an idea.

----------


## Solarflare

Hmm, you can try that, it does seem interesting

and with this technique, you still are saying mantra regardless of weather or not your adding one more or not. In the end you are MILDing.

----------


## zendreamer

if you imagine reality as a mirror that can reflect what you tell yourself, you can understand that it does not reflect the furture only the pressent. if you tell yourself "i will have a lucid dream" then it will keep reflecting that you will have one in the future, where as if you tell yourself "i have lucid dreams" then it will reflect that and you are more likely to..
thats just my view though =)

----------


## Moinsquerien

I tried this Mantra when going to sleep this night..; 'I dream this night - I dream this night - I dream this night [..] I dream this night - I dream lucidly this night - I dream this night..' I've had a little progression, but nothing mayor. I do think I will keep using this at least the next couple of days, because victory is in persistence. I really dig your technique by the way, thumbs up! ^.^

----------


## Naiya

Very nice tutorial. My favorite mantras are "I'm dreaming" and "I will have a lucid dram tonight."  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

I'm currently trying out "I'm aware in all my dreams".
I then sometimes change it slightly to  "I am aware in all of my dreams".

I think the slight alteration every now and then helps keep it fresh and in focus, and not just sinking into my mind and being lost and muddled.

----------


## Dreamer4127

> I'm currently trying out "I'm aware in all my dreams".
> I then sometimes change it slightly to  "I am aware in all of my dreams".
> 
> I think the slight alteration every now and then helps keep it fresh and in focus, and not just sinking into my mind and being lost and muddled.




I noticed you posted this a few months ago, how did you get on?  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

Not well, gave up a little while ago actually. I'm trying other things now, testing things out, developing on ideas.

----------


## Graves

+1 to list

----------

